
Microsoft Announces Direct3D 12 for Linux / WSL2 - tankenmate
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Microsoft-DX12-WSL2
======
bgorman
As far as I can tell this is a proposed patch to the Linux kernel to enable
accelerating a completely proprietary user-space API. I personally do not
think this is acceptable because only Microsoft can verify that the kernel is
working as expected.

